# [SOLVED] nVidia 740M - "No devices detected"

## Holysword

Hello there.

I just installed Gentoo on my new machine, but I'm having problems with the nvidia driver.

When I start X (only "exec twm" in .xinitrc and no xorg.conf file whatsoever in /etc/X11) it launches twm just fine and no problem. I can use it normally. Also, I used XFCE from SystemRescueCD and no problems there either.

It goes wrong when I attempt to use nvidia-xconfig to get a working xorg.conf. I do get one, but when I try to start X again, it gives me a "No devices detected" error. The full log is:

```
[  1006.470] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[  1006.470] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.2.902 (1.14.3 RC 2)

Release Date: 2013-08-22

[  1006.470] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1006.470] Build Operating System: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  1006.470] Current Operating System: Linux jarvis 3.10.9-gentoo #7 SMP PREEMPT Wed Aug 28 19:25:15 PDT 2013 x86_64

[  1006.470] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 

[  1006.470] Build Date: 27 August 2013  06:20:15PM

[  1006.470]  

[  1006.470] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

[  1006.471]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1006.471] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1006.471] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Wed Aug 28 23:44:57 2013

[  1006.471] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1006.471] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1006.471] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  1006.471] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1006.471] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  1006.471] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[  1006.471] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  1006.471] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  1006.471] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1006.471] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1006.471] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  1006.471] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1006.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.471] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1006.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.471] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1006.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.471] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  1006.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1006.471]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  1006.471] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

[  1006.471] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  1006.471] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1006.471] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  1006.471] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1006.471] (II) Loader magic: 0x80abe0

[  1006.471] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1006.471]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1006.471]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[  1006.471]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[  1006.471]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  1006.471] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  1006.472] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:103c:1966 rev 6, Mem @ 0xd3000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00006000/64

[  1006.472] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1292:103c:1966 rev 161, Mem @ 0xd2000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00005000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1006.472] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  1006.473] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  1006.474] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  1006.474] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1006.474] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1006.481] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1006.481]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1006.481]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1006.481] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  325.15  Wed Jul 31 18:12:00 PDT 2013

[  1006.482] Loading extension GLX

[  1006.482] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  1006.482] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1006.539] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1006.539]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1006.539]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1006.551] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  325.15  Wed Jul 31 17:50:57 PDT 2013

[  1006.551] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  1006.551] (--) using VT number 8

[  1006.555] (EE) No devices detected.

[  1006.555] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  1006.555] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  1006.555] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  1006.555] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.

[  1006.555] (EE) 

```

The xorg.conf file generated is

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 325.15  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-03)  Wed Jul 31 19:04:27 PDT 2013

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

I am guessing this has something to do with my i7 4th generation having a VGA inside; when I try

```
jarvis ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d4)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev d4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM87 Express LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

09:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5227 (rev 01)

0f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

jarvis ~ # 
```

it shows the "internal" VGA from the processor as being VGA compatible, but the NVIDIA card is shown as "3D Controller".

I am quite new to all these technologies (I'm very outdated) so I'm not really sure what to expect and even less how to proceed.

Some other information:

```
jarvis ~ # uname -a

Linux jarvis 3.10.9-gentoo #7 SMP PREEMPT Wed Aug 28 19:25:15 PDT 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux        

jarvis ~ # nvidia-settings --version

nvidia-settings:  version 325.15  (portage@livecd)  Tue Aug 27 18:39:45 PDT 2013

  The NVIDIA X Server Settings tool.

  This program is used to configure the NVIDIA Linux graphics driver.

  For more detail, please see the nvidia-settings(1) man page.

  Copyright (C) 2004 - 2010 NVIDIA Corporation.

jarvis ~ #
```

Suggestions are highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## DawgG

you can explcitly state the device with eg

```
BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
```

in the device-section in xorg.conf.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Holysword

 *DawgG wrote:*   

> you can explcitly state the device with eg
> 
> ```
> BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for your suggestion.

Doing that gives me no immediate error, but doesn't start X either. It stills there, black screen, forever (no twm).

I am thinking this may be related to nVidia Optimus technology which I totally don't know. If anyone could point me to a good up-to-date guide, I'd be glad!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Holysword,

```
[  1006.551] (--) using VT number 8

[  1006.555] (EE) No devices detected. 
```

Thats odd.  Xorg normally runs on VT 7.  You can start further X sessions on other VTs if you are careful.

This suggests that Xorg is already running on VT7, so the new invocation finds the graphics chip in use ... hence No devices detected.

----------

## Holysword

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Thats odd.  Xorg normally runs on VT 7.  You can start further X sessions on other VTs if you are careful.

 

In fact I had KDE running on VT7 when I posted that, so it tried to use VT8.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> This suggests that Xorg is already running on VT7, so the new invocation finds the graphics chip in use ... hence No devices detected.

 

I get the same error with no KDE or X started anywhere. I'm pretty sure X can use the same GPU for multiple sessions though!

I think that the problem is that when I specify "Driver         "nvidia"" in xorg.conf, X cannot find any device which is compatible with THIS driver.

And maybe one reason is that (as shown in the lspci output) the only "VGA compatible controller" is 00:02.0 which happens to be the integrated GPU from i7, not nVidia card.

Another reason for this guess of mine, is that if I start X without a xorg.conf, it starts without a problem but can't open nvidia-settings; it says "you are not using nvidia-driver". Certainly X is using SOMETHING! and if its not nvidia, it has to be the integrated GPU from i7 (or so I believe).

My nVidia card is recognized as 

```
01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1). 
```

Perhaps X won't try a "3D controller" unless somewhere in the configurations I tell it to do so.

----------

## Holysword

 *Holysword wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Thats odd.  Xorg normally runs on VT 7.  You can start further X sessions on other VTs if you are careful. 
> 
> In fact I had KDE running on VT7 when I posted that, so it tried to use VT8.
> 
>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   This suggests that Xorg is already running on VT7, so the new invocation finds the graphics chip in use ... hence No devices detected. 
> ...

 

I was wrong about some things and right about some others, in the end. I just followed these two guides:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959252.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959568-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html?sid=3b74103a7494583262da7e5989aa3dd2

Everything is working flawlessly now.

----------

